
Ask HN: Anyone want to sell their side project or startup? - pegeonland
I am looking to buy a side project or startup that can be potentially run by a single person.<p>I don&#x27;t want to disclose budget. For the right project and technology startup, I can put down money.<p>Please answer with following questions. If you are not willing to disclose data publicly, then shoot me an email.<p>My email is domainsurgeon at gmail.<p>Questions-<p>1. Website url<p>2. What the project or startup is about (one line)<p>3. Monthly active users<p>4. Source of revenue streams<p>5. Monthly income (if any )<p>6. Adsense enabled?<p>Thanks.
======
bluefin
You may be interested in this?
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

------
mendez
Possibly not one that can be run by one person but will add this here anyway.
Been running this for the last few years, funded and self-funded, full-time
and part-time and as a side project. Whilst popular with the users we have and
with sounds uploaded from all over the world it never took off in the way we'd
hoped and now I'm unfortunately considering shutting it down to move onto
pastures new. Though I have been thinking if anyone would want the IP or the
platform we've built for another purpose.

1\. Website url: [https://foundbite.co](https://foundbite.co) (Also have
Android, iOS and Windows apps) 2\. What the project or startup is about (one
line) \- Apps for sharing and exploring the sounds of the world. 3\. Monthly
active users \- Varies but around 600-1000 for our iOS and Windows Apps and
~150 downloads per day on Android. Figures have dwindled since I stopped
working on the app for obvious reasons. 4\. Source of revenue streams - We
were planning on implementing sponsored foundbites but just didn't have the
audience. 5\. Monthly income (if any ) £0 - current cost to run is ~£150 per
month. 6\. Adsense enabled? Nope, but something we were considering.

~~~
nicomfe
this is an awesome idea!

~~~
mendez
Thanks Nico :)

------
cpncrunch
It would help if you said what your goal is. Are you just looking for
something that is already earning revenue, that you can tweak and maintain? Or
are you looking to purchase an interesting technology startup and associated
intellectual property which you can then build on?

It would also help if you gave a ballpark of your budget, otherwise you might
be wasting people's time. Is it closer to $10M, $1M, or $100k?

------
double_h
1\. Website url: [http://c2x.eastros.com/](http://c2x.eastros.com/)

2\. What the project or startup is about (one line): Contacts backup and
restore service

3\. Monthly active users: Will have to check, a while back were getting one
backup request every 2 minutes.

4\. Source of revenue streams: In app purchase

5\. Monthly income (if any ): ~ $700/month in profits

6\. Adsense enabled?: No

------
arikrak
I created Learneroo.com for people to learn programming online. It earns
revenue from members paying for full access to the site. I considered selling
it when I joined Google as a software engineer, but I decided it made more
sense to keep running it as a side project. However I'm open to collaborating
with someone who would be interested in developing it further.

~~~
r_singh
Great side project — I'm a fan of interactive tutorials like the ones you've
made. Even though, not exactly the same your project reminds of the very
helpful interactive textbooks on
[http://interactivepython.org/runestone/default/user/login?_n...](http://interactivepython.org/runestone/default/user/login?_next=/runestone/default/index)

For someone interesting in collaborating for further development, what are
your ideas for future development?

P.S. - I'm an alright Python/JavaScript programmer from Mumbai with time on my
hand to work on side projects that align with my interests and I'm totally
down to build stuff that helps people learn programming!

------
amanmaan08
An iOS app(swift with Firebase as backend) for an organisation to chat among
employees and create groups among employees and chat between them.Meetings
availability of all members can be checked as well because employees can share
availability through app.Very rich in UI/UX.

Just developed

dont know

zero

not yet

------
QuadmasterXLII
Memetrades.com

Stock market for memes

Like 12 active users

No revenue

No income

No Adsense

How does 9001$ sound?

(It's over 9000)

~~~
i336_
This is really cool.

I have to admit that I don't like the login-via-Facebook thing though - I
don't have an FB account. So I can't play with it. Something to possibly keep
in mind.

~~~
QuadmasterXLII
This was definitely something we thought about, and the prototype (
hgreer.com/meme-dev ) used just cookie authentication. However, because each
new account starts with money, we had to discourage people using multiple
accounts, and Facebook auth seemed like the most effective way.

~~~
i336_
Ohh. That part I didn't actually get. _That 's actual money._

I apologize: I... I thought this was a concept, with the "money" being
abstract. I'm kind of more impressed now (although slightly stunned - but not
in a negative way).

I do get the rationale behind actually involving real money: I figured it
would create a sense of focus and eliminates noise. And then I had a look at
the prototype. :)

~~~
QuadmasterXLII
Oh, it's definitely fake money. Sorry for the misunderstanding

~~~
i336_
Welp!

Thanks for the clarification.

(A version with actual real money could be interesting, although the caveats
and ramifications do pile up at an alarming rate. But Bitcoin was bold and
daring when it started...)

------
nubela
[https://giki.wiki](https://giki.wiki) , keen?

~~~
mrskelltin
I have to say, that is very very slick!

------
masscontrol
1\. [http://isittaxed.ca](http://isittaxed.ca)

2\. World's first search engine for sales tax (Canada only)

3\. Difficult to know, since it was soft launched a few days ago

4\. Classified ads (against 12,000+ consumer goods and services in the
database)

5\. Not monetized; classified ads have not been activated yet

